# Avast catching malware sometimes



## chubbs (Jul 10, 2012)

It seems to happen more often when I open a link to see new posts from my hotmail.Thought I would let you know.I got a snip pic included.


----------



## GLC (Jul 10, 2012)

No doubt site management will pass that along to GoDaddy support and their site authors if there are other similar reports. Is the screen shot actually one from an emailed DC link? I suspect they would appreciate it if you save the full headers from that email. Avast can consider a site malicious for a number of reasons, either because it is reported and is in the database or because it thinks it detects something, like a faked certificate, for instance. It's not absolute that the site is malicious, just as it's not certain to recognize all malicious sites. That one is in India, and India has something like a quarter of all zombies. I don't know how broad the database casts it's net. That domain, the Indian one, is registered to a Canadian address and also associated with some Russians, number five on the zombie list.  And of course, if the linked page has an internal link to a perceived malicious site, that might also trigger Avast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 10, 2012)

I use Avast, have for many years and I've never seen that!


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 10, 2012)

If you still have the email please forward it to support@discusscooking.com.


----------



## chubbs (Jul 11, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> If you still have the email please forward it to support@discusscooking.com.


It's not a email.Was in a hurry when I posted.I will open the link to a subscribed thread like usual from support@discusscooking.com. Page loads up fine & avast alerts me.It pops up again everytime I refresh DC also.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 11, 2012)

You may wish to scan your system at this point.

Where exactly is the link you click that produces this?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 11, 2012)

Could it be something in a member's signature?


----------

